# I wanna kick somebody's ass



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2009)

For about a week and a half, calls are made on my cellphone, either when i'm at work (lol, doesn't even pick up the server but i still get the message "XXX" tried to call you at ...), or when i'm at uni and most of all during my trainign exams o nsaturdays.

So first, i'm not happy to be at uni by a saturday afternoon, so i'm already startign the day on the wrong foot. But when i'm writing my essay, i really REALLY don't appreciate the calls. And it's not just one, it's two or three in a round.

I know it's not my friends or my family, i have warned them several times i'm not available on saturday afternoons. I trust justice courts and police have less stupid things to do than call me. The phone number is unknown, so it's not like i can call back.

Ok, so last saturday i still checked with my parents if thye called me or not in the middle of the afternoon. For some strange reason, my dad's personal cell registers as unknown on my phone. But it's not him, or my mom, or another member of my family.

Then today, i'm called in the morning (i'm working) and this afternoon.

Esxcept this time, i got the cellphone number (which is, guess what, protected so i can't look for it in the phone book) and a voice message !!

"You have been calling me several itmes now, i'd liek to know why and who you are. call me back".

UH ??????

What is that *****ng joke ??






First, no i'm not calling back, you called me first, you assume. Second, by your tone, i know you are a middle aged man, and i know too well how men of your age react to a young woman with a teenager voice on the phone. Third, if i call, you'll assume i am guilty when i'm not, and fourth, i'm not wasting any of my money to call on your cell and be insulted, spanked or whatever you think you'll do to me.

Now, what i don't understand is only my friends, my boss, and my family have my phone. Some justice courts have it, i applied for a job there so that's normal, the police have it because it's related to my future job (civil servant job requires a bit of research on the candidates), as well as a few ex-bosses which i will assume although they might still have my number don't call me back because they have no reason to.

What i really don't like is apparently that man is being called by someone who's using MY cellphone number, and as i'm a very optimistic girl, i will assume for any kind of things. That doesn't pleases me at all, i'm cross.

Do you think i should change my number ? I've been careful as to who should have it, but hell i'm sick of those weird calls. The last time i got a problem, two years ago, it was a man with a strong italian accent looking to arrange the delivery for the antlers he bought on ebay (i don't even know if antlers are legal goods to be sold on ebay in the first place). After i explained i had nothing to do with him he only called back once.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe he dials the number wrong and accidentally calls you? I get these calls from time to time also, there really isn't anything you can do about it and if you change your number it can happen again. You could try to call your cell phone carrier and see if they can block the number from calling you? There might be a setting somewhere in your phone were you can block any incoming calls when you don't want to be bothered also.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 23, 2009)

Ugh, that's so annoying!

Like Chelsey said you could try phoning your phone company and seeing if you can block the number.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 23, 2009)

it might be that the person is receiving a call from your number, but different area code, and every time they get that call, they call back the same number minus the area code, and ends up calling you?

I don't think it would hurt to call back the person and say you keep receiving calls from them during inappropriate times and need them to stop calling otherwise you'll contact your phone company or authorities to block their number. or to at least try to figure out what the mix up is. at least you got somebody who seems to be a stranger and just as clueless as you are?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2009)

I talked about this with my father (since he's paying the cell). I won't call for now, but he's gonna look into it, and i'm going to call my company as well.

I thought about a wrong number, the thing i never called this man, so this really means someone is calling using my number, and that's not right. Plus the area code is the same for all cellphones in my country so there's no way he'd call me by mistake or would be redirected to me.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 23, 2009)

my friend had the same thing once, eventually the guy got bored and stopped calling. maybe this guy will?

or get your mobile provider to block it.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought about a wrong number, the thing i never called this man, so this really means someone is calling using my number, and that's not right. Plus the area code is the same for all cellphones in my country so there's no way he'd call me by mistake or would be redirected to me. oh hmm =/ I didn't know that. I didn't even realize you were from France, but then again i didn't know about the 1 area code thing there either. In the US it's so easy to accidentally mix up area codes, so that was my best guess. Usually an area code only covers a portion of a state (it's hugely different based on population...sometimes one single city will have multiple different area codes because of how many people there are, and the fact that many people have multiple numbers -- home phone, cell phone for each family member, work number, fax number) and then people keep their cell phone numbers when they move, which usually has the local area code of where ever you first signed up with your cell phone.
You might live in one area code, but the next city over has another area code, but it turns out the person you're calling is using a cell phone from 5 states away. technically the same 7 numbers, but completely different phones due to area code differences.

that's weird though.



hope you get to the bottom of this. good luck


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 23, 2009)

oh no! that sounds so irritating!

I actually called about blocking someone since my ex would ring and ring and ring really late at night and it was waking me up. When I called my service provider they said all they could do is block all incoming calls - you can't block a single number!

And that if they were harrassing me seriously I should speak to the police.

So not to be negative, but your service provider might not be much help. It seems unfair that YOU should have to change your number just because of this weirdo. Maybe your dad can call him back and leave a voicemail?


----------

